# 77 year old finish circumnavigation



## TheSailBlog (Sep 22, 2011)

Minoru Saito (77 years and 8 months) thought he was going on a record fast solo the wrong way around the world when he left. But he returned to Japan three years and an earthquake, two tsunamis, a knee operation, giant icebergs, towering waves and five typhoons later to a heroes welcome.

Read more on TheSailBlog.com.


----------

